# How to keep her head up?



## kelsbels (23 January 2015)

Hi, I'm after a little bit of help!
I have a 19 years young dales x who when cantering in the school pulls her head forward and down. I don't think its to speed up as when I loosen the reins she doesn't get any faster, but obviously it means I lose some control if I loosen the reins, plus it doesn't look very good! If I don't loosen them, she just leans on me more and more until i'm pulled forward which again isn't great for my balance either!
Somebody at my yard has suggested changing her bit to a gag, but I'm not sure she actually needs a more severe bit. Is there anything else I can use to get her head up?

TIA
x


----------



## wench (23 January 2015)

Lessons?


----------



## kelsbels (23 January 2015)

Thanks wench, it is in lessons that she's doing it. My instructor said he was going to have a think before our next lesson (which we have weekly) as he wasn't sure I needed a stronger bit, but I thought someone on here might also have some ideas, thanks x


----------



## SpringArising (23 January 2015)

What bit is she currently in? 

How short do you have your reins? Are they long enough that she hasn't got her neck so tense she feels the need to stretch constantly?

Are you doing sufficient warm up in walk and trot on a loose rein before upping the ante? Are you giving her plenty of five min breaks on a loose rein during workouts? 

When you can feel her trying to yank, let one rein go slack and lift the other. Horses find it much more difficult to pull a rider out the saddle if they don't have two reins to pull against.


----------



## Princess Rosie (23 January 2015)

I'd be looking at the following: physio out to check her back and neck, look at your position when asking her to canter, you could be throwing her massively off balance and she's trying to compensate for your position, you could be tense when you ask her to go into canter (kicking her on but hanging onto her mouth) so she's stretching out to fight strong hands? So get her checked out and more lessons (maybe a different instructor if he is considering a bit change). I definitely wouldn't put her in a stronger bit, doesn't sound like there is any need for it from what you're saying.


----------



## be positive (23 January 2015)

This is a balance issue, she is possibly a bit stiff in canter and you are probably not quite able to help her by using the correct aids, so she takes the easy option to pull down and release the reins, as she is older she may have a slight niggle that is causing her to be uncomfortable and forcing her to give in by using a stronger bit may be detrimental .

I would have a check over by a vet and or physio to make sure there is no physical reason causing it, then work on her balance to get her using her hind leg more generally so she becomes stronger and less on her forehand, with the canter I would do lots of transitions, from walk as well as trot, keep each canter very short finishing before she gets the chance to lean, even if you only get 2 good strides to start with, then gradually build up until you can remain in canter for longer with her remaining in balance.

Another good exercise is to canter in 2 point seat so they can get their head down and use their backs but on your terms, you can then stay in balance without getting the reins pulled out of your hands, it is good to mix up with sitting so they learn that sometimes they can stretch but only when allowed, most will enjoy it as long as they don't rush off and get stronger, which yours doesn't seem to do.


----------



## kelsbels (23 January 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone - forgot to say I have only just had her on loan and she was fully checked before I got her just before Christmas but will get her checked again just in case.

She's in a normal snaffle bit at the moment 'spring arising' and I normally have my reins quite short. I'm normally in the school for 45mins and we spend a good 15-20 mins walking and trotting before working on canter.

Definitely will work on balance 'princess rosie' & 'be positve' as I know that's an issue with me!

Thanks all!x


----------



## JillA (23 January 2015)

Generally means she is on the forehand - ask your instructor for some exercises in all paces to engage her hind legs and shift her centre of gravity further back. Circles, serpentines, transitions are the sort of exercises you could be doing, but at trot rather than canter. Then after several of these, do just a few strides of canter before back to trot. You will probably find the first few strides are fine, so take that and build on it, little by little. Good luck, a lot of horses canter on the forehand because it is easier for them, especially the heavier natives.


----------



## ester (23 January 2015)

how is she on the lunge?


----------



## Micky (23 January 2015)

Schooling..schooling schooling..Doesnt happen over night but it will improve if your instructor teaches the pair of you correctly and slowly...gadgets etc are no replacement for time


----------



## ester (23 January 2015)

As an older mare though she may well struggle to take weight behind, especially if this way of going has been engrained for some time.


----------



## SallyBatty (23 January 2015)

Don't change the bit - it will come with schooling. 

My mare is a 15.2 Dales x Irish Cob who is now 25 years old, still loves jumping and hacking and puts up with going in the school.  She was always went rather on her forehand (pulling herself along with her front legs rather than pushing with her back legs), particularly in canter.  

Anyway, about a year ago I decided that I really wanted to improve her suppleness and try and get her working more correctly over her back and hopefully lightening up her forehand a bit in the process so last February I started having monthly lessons with a great new instructor.

We have been doing transitions within paces; 20, 15 and 10 meter circles; four loop serpentines and half 10 meter circles to change the rein; lateral work - leg yield, shoulder in and quarters in and we have also just tried half pass.  These have all been having the desired effect of getting her pushing with her hindquarters more, really activating her hocks and it is helping with lifting the forehand up. We can now do a lovely trot and also a lovely upward transition into canter and keep it there for a couple of 15 meter circles as long as I ride it correctly.  Think we are going to start on collection soon.

Anyway, if me (60 this year and definitely not as strong and supple as I used to be) and my 25 year old cobby mare can succeed then I am sure you can too.  It takes a lot of hard work but it is so worth it.


----------



## kelsbels (23 January 2015)

Thanks everyone - that's given me loads of ideas to try between my lessons! 

ester - haven't had her on the lunge as I'm not confident to do it myself, but I'm going to speak to my instructor and ask him to try her.

Sally - that's such an inspiring post and its really given me the motivation to improve!

Thank you


----------

